

Show HN: WordSafety – check if a name means something dirty in foreign languages - pavlov
http://wordsafety.com

======
subject4056
This doesn't appear to recognize certain common latinizations. For example,
splitting ö int oe, as in "Foetzen". If you intend to commercialize this, you
might want to invest some effort into that.

~~~
pavlov
Actually it does handle alternative umlaut spellings, but that word was
missing. Thanks for the addition :)

------
pavlov
There was a thread a couple of days ago about a project whose name happened to
mean something dirty in an obsure language:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10072472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10072472)

I suggested a site for looking up these unwanted associations, and someone
told me to build one. So here it is!

